# عــاجــل | الاعتداء على مراسلة قناة "سى تى فى" الكنسية بميدان التحرير



## o0chsite0o (3 يونيو 2011)

*عــاجــل | الاعتداء على مراسلة قناة "سى تى فى" الكنسية بميدان التحرير








اعتدى العشرات من معتصمى ميدان التحرير على مراسلة قناة "سى تى فى" القبطية، أثناء تغطيتها لمظاهرات ميدان التحرير اليوم الجمعة، وذلك بعد أن أشار أشخاص إلى الفتاة التى تدعى "مارى" بأنها تمثل قناة إسرائيلية، وقاموا بشحن المتظاهرين، مما أدى إلى اعتداء العشرات على الفتاة والمصور وقاموا بتمزيق ملابسها وإصابتها ولم يتم إنقاذها إلا بتدخل قوات الأمن التى أطلقت أعيرة نارية فى الهواء لتفريق المعتدين عليها وتخليصها من أيديهم، ووضعوها داخل السيارة للهروب بها من ميدان التحرير.

 من جانبها أدانت الكنيسة القبطية الاعتداء على مراسلة قناة الكنيسة أثناء القيام بعملها بتغطية أحداث اليوم الجمعة، ووصفت ذلك بالهمجية بما يخالف قيم وتقاليد الشعب المصرى التى ترفض الاعتداء على النساء.






​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2011)

يااااااااااااربى إيه التخلف ده اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارحمنا
شكراااااااااالنقل الخبر​​


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2011)

*لا يمكن يكونوا بنى ادمين اللى هناااك
*​


----------



## just member (3 يونيو 2011)

قلة ادب وشعب قليل الدم بصحيح
عدم الفهم عندة شيئ اساسي


----------



## Samir poet (3 يونيو 2011)

ربنا موجود


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 يونيو 2011)

لا تعليق​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 يونيو 2011)

همجيه وتخلف  وارهاب مظاهر سيئة جدا


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يونيو 2011)

o0chsite0o قال:


> *......... وذلك بعد أن أشار أشخاص إلى الفتاة التى تدعى "مارى" بأنها تمثل قناة إسرائيلية، وقاموا بشحن المتظاهرين........
> 
> 
> *



*من هؤلاء الاشخاص .......؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (3 يونيو 2011)

للاسف اليوم السابع فقدت المصداقية بشكل صارخ فانا كنت فى ميدان التحرير من الساعة 11 لحد نص ساعة من شوية ولسا راجع من الميدان ومفيش امن اساسا هناك عشان يضرب طلقات نارية الموجودين هما المرور وغير كدا محصلش حاجة على فكرة


----------



## soso a (3 يونيو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> للاسف اليوم السابع فقدت المصداقية بشكل صارخ فانا كنت فى ميدان التحرير من الساعة 11 لحد نص ساعة من شوية ولسا راجع من الميدان ومفيش امن اساسا هناك عشان يضرب طلقات نارية الموجودين هما المرور وغير كدا محصلش حاجة على فكرة



يارب يكون كلامك صح 
والبنت تكون كويسه 
=============
بس المفروض فى مكان همجى ذى كده ووسط ناس همجيه 
مكنتش بنت تنزل مراسله 
وخصوصا ان الواقعه دى حصلت فعلا قبل مده مع مذيعه اجنبيه وبصوره افظع​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2011)

*شكل الاعتداء بقا موضة الثورة دلوقتى ؟!

ربنا يرحمنا ويتصرف فى العقول التعبانة​*


----------



## MAJI (3 يونيو 2011)

ووصفت ذلك بالهمجية بما يخالف قيم وتقاليد الشعب المصرى التى ترفض الاعتداء على النساء.

لكنه لايخالف قيم وافكار الرجعية السلفية 
ذكرني هذا الخبر بالصحفية العراقية الشهيدة اطوار بهجت 
هؤلاء ناس يسري في دمهم العدوانية والاجرام خاصة ضد اتباع المسيح وبالاخص النساء المتحضرات  يريدونهن كنسائهن خانعات قابعات في بيوتهن (الموؤدة الحية )مخصصة لشهواتهم فقط
ربنا يحفظ الجميع من هؤلاء الهمج المتخلفين فكريا عقليا 
شكرا للخبر


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يونيو 2011)

*افادت الصحيفة أن المتظاهرين اعتدوا بالضرب على الضابط الذى اطلق النار وسرقوا سلاحه الميرى وانه تم نقله لمستشفى القصر العيني نتيجة الضرب الذى ناله

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=427169&SecID=65&IssueID=153


http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=427201&SecID=65&IssueID=153

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2011)

*حاجه بجد تقرف​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يونيو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]BVS4VVUXj1U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يونيو 2011)

*الكلاب تحكم المدينة .....*

[YOUTUBE]BdMIcoEqKq0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يونيو 2011)

*كشف الشيخ مظهر شاهين خطيب ثورة 25 يناير عن أن المذيعة التى تم الاعتداء عليها فى ميدان التحرير اليوم عقب صلاة الجمعة، ليست مصرية، وأنها تحمل إما الجنسية الألمانية أو الإسرائيلية، كما قيل له، وأن الضابط الذى أنقذها لو لم يتم انتشاله بسرعة من أيدى البطجية لكان قد لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة خلال 5 دقائق فقط. 
حكى الشيخ مظهر فى اتصال هاتفى مع "بوابة الأهرام" السيناريو المؤكد لماحدث مع المذيعة والضابط قائلا: فور انتهائى من خطبة الجمعة فى مسجد عمر مكرم سمعت أنا ومن معى أصواتاً عالية تصرخ بأعلى صوتها "الله أكبر..الله أكبر" وعندما خرجنا من المسجد رأيت عشرات الشاب يتجهون صوب الجراج المجاور للمسجد ويحملون شخصاً ويجرى خلفهم بعض الشباب الآخرين للحاق بهم ثم قاموا بتناوب الضرب على هذا الشخص المحمول على الأكتاف، وأسقطوه على الأرض وانهالوا عليه بالضرب المبرح. 
أضاف:" هنا طالبت بسرعة إنقاذ هذا الشخص من أيدى هؤلاء البلطجية، ثم قمنا بإدخاله قاعة المناسبات بالمسجد وأغلقت جميع الأبواب وقمنا بعمل الإسعافات الأولية له، وطلبت الإسعاف، وبالفعل حضرت لكنها فشلت فى الدخول إلى الباب الرئيسى للمسجد، لوجود ما يزيد عن 3000 آلاف شخص خارج المسجد. 
واستكمل خطيب الثورة قائلا: لم أجد أمامى سوى إخراج الضابط من الباب الخلفى للمسجد، لنقله بسيارتى الخاصة، ولولا أن زجاج سيارتى" فاميه" لكان البلطيجة قد اختطفوا الضابط منها، لأننى عبرت به من الطريق المتواجد به المحتجون خارج المسجد. 
وحول أساب ذلك، قال الشيخ مظهر إن إحدى المذيعات الأجنبيات والتى تحمل إما الجنسية الألمانية أو الإسرائيلية-حسب قول شهود عيان له من الميدان- كانت تقوم بعمل إحدى الفقرات من داخل التحرير، فتجمع حولها مجموعة من البلطجية والباعة الجائلين الذين ظنوا أن المذيعة تقوم بعمل فقرة عنهم أو أنها تهاجمهم، فحاولوا الإعتداء عليها، وعندما تدخل الضابط لإنقاذها لم يستجب له المعتدون على المذيعة، فقام بإطلاق رصاصة فى الهواء، وهنا ظن البلطجية ان الضابط يريد إرهابهم بالرصاص، فانهالوا عليه ضرباً بالأيدى والأرجل حتى أفقدوه الوعى ، ثم قاموا بسرقة سلاحه الميرى. 

المصدر: بوابة الأهرام*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2011)

*شكراااااااااااااااااا أخى صوت صارخ لنقل الفيديو وتطورات الخبر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يونيو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]g6yjGBqwx9Q&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يونيو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *شكراااااااااااااااااا أخى صوت صارخ لنقل الفيديو وتطورات الخبر*​



*العفو حبيبي ....... ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## esambraveheart (3 يونيو 2011)

*صنف واطي قذر و عامل زى الكلاب المسعوره.

التسجيل الذي اذاعه التليفزيون المصري اظهر مشايخ سلفيين بدقون و من اعمار مختلفه كانوا يتزاحمون و يزاحمون الاخرين من تلك الحيوانات المسعوره ليصلوا للفتاه ليلمسوا جسدها.

ثورة  نجاسة و همجيه صحيح​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يونيو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]g6yjGBqwx9Q&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

شوية حيوانات​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (3 يونيو 2011)

انا بقيت اكره يوم الجمعة لسبب المظاهرات 

مبقاش ليها اى لزوم غير انها بتجمع السلفيين والاخوان والبلطجية 

وادى النتيجة مجرد كلمة مسيحية ولا زى ما غيرو ها وقالو  اسرائيلية 

​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (3 يونيو 2011)

انا مش فاهم اصرار الصحف ان الحكاية حصلت !! شيخ مظهر ازاي 3000 والميدان لم يتعدي المتظاهرين ال 2000 شخص اساسا !! يا جماعة انا واصل ميدان التحرير الساعة 11 الصبح وكنت واقف عند هارديز لحد الساعة 5 وانا متابع الى بيتقال ووالى بيحصل والشرطة هناك مجرد مرورررررر والميدان هادئ تماما مفيش غير  منصة وحوالى 500 واحد واقف قدامها فى الميدان وحوالى 500 كمان واقفين من بعيد بيسمعوا لا اكتر ولا اقل فانا مش عارف الناس دي بتتكلم عن ميدان تحرير فين !! 

ربنا موجود


----------



## noraa (3 يونيو 2011)

ممكن شوية تفكير فى كام اعلامية بتغطى الاحداث اشمعنى يعنى مارى اللى بقيت فجاءة اسرائلية دة كلام للاستخفاف بعقول المسيحين  هية لو كانت لابسة طرحة كانواهيقولوا تبع ايران  مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  برجاء عدم الاستخفاف بعقولنا كفا تخلف يا شعب مصر  الثورة دى اللى بسبها اتتفتح فى ميدان التحرير والخراب بداء من يومهاااااااااا


----------



## anosh (3 يونيو 2011)

*بجد الموضوع زاد عن حده اوى 
ثورة ايه و حرية ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## max mike (4 يونيو 2011)

*No Comment​*


----------



## chicoo (4 يونيو 2011)

همج ومتخلفيين


----------



## Coptic Man (4 يونيو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> للاسف اليوم السابع فقدت المصداقية بشكل صارخ فانا كنت فى ميدان التحرير من الساعة 11 لحد نص ساعة من شوية ولسا راجع من الميدان ومفيش امن اساسا هناك عشان يضرب طلقات نارية الموجودين هما المرور وغير كدا محصلش حاجة على فكرة


 
ياريت كلامك كان صحيح يا ساجد لربي

بس الفيديو واضح جداا بالاحداث دي

وبصراحة التعليق الوحيد انهم شوية حيوانات قذرة نجسة 

حتي لو كانت اسرائيلية ولو كانت من المريخ ليه تتحرشوا بيها يا متخلفين


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يونيو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]UKDAr2RR3yg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (4 يونيو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> ياريت كلامك كان صحيح يا ساجد لربي
> 
> بس الفيديو واضح جداا بالاحداث دي
> 
> ...



انا شفت الفيديو لكن فى مشكلة الفيديو فيه ظابط والصور فيها عسكري مرور تستطيع ان تقول يحتضنها ودا فى جريدة الشروق بتاريخ النهاردة !! ولو عسكري مرور فازاي ضرب نار والمرور معهمش اسلحة اسااسا !! وصراحة انا مستغرب كمية التاكيدات دي لانى قريت الخبر على اليوم السابع وانا واقف فى ميدان التحرير والرواية فى جريدة الشروق النهاردة بتقول ان الشرطة اخدتها من قدام عمر مكرم عشان يروحوا ميدان طلعت حرب يركبوها تاكسي !! ورواية تقول مش فاكر جريدة ايه ان الضابط جري من وسط الناس لما اتاخد سلاحه ناحية ميدان الفلكي !! هو فى تاكيد ان الى حصل حصل قدام عمر مكرم بس الباقي لا وانا كنت واقف فى الاتجاه الاخر من عمر مكرم طوال 6 ساعات 

فى بوابة الاهرام امام عمر مكرم قال انه نقل الضابط لمستشفي القصر العيني وفى جريدة الشروق لمستشفي المنيل !!  وانا بقول انه نقله لمستشفي الاستهبال العالمي 

حوار اسرائيلية فالمسلمين واخدين الحوار ديني بحت وكان وجود اسرائيل خطر على دينهم !! وتاني حاجة تدل الروايات ان الشعب المذكور فى الرواية شعب متخلف وهمجي ازاي واحد يطلع يقول دي اسرائيلية هجوووم ههههه بانهي عقل دا !! وبعدين فى روايات فى الصحف انها كانت ماسكة علم اسرائيل وفى روايات ان ناس طلعت وقالت دي اسرائيلية او المانية !! طب مالها المانية بقا !! ايه مشكلتها طيب !! وبعدين انا تابعت كل الاعلام الى كان هناك وكانوا بيصوروا مع الناس عادي جدا والكاميرات كانت 4 او 5 كاميرات وكان في منهم مذيعات ولو على انه تحرش جنسي فالمذيعات التانيين احلى دا لو القضية بالشكل دا اساسا ولو حصل القصة دي كلها الاعلاميين وكلهم اجانب هيقعدوا ليه !!

 الى حصل بعد صلاة الجمعة كالاتي :: 100 شخص اقل او اكثر بقليل اعتلوا المنصة امام هارديز ونادوا اسلامية اسلامية وحدثت خلافات مع شباب الثورة وتم اسكات الاسلامية هؤلاء وانزالهم من على المنصة وبعدها جابوا البتاعات بتاعت الصوان القماش الطويلة عشان محدش يطلع المنصة الا لما يتحدد مين دا عشان ميحصلش نفس الى حصل تاني اكتر من كدا مفيش حاجة حصلت فىى ميدان التحرير وامبارح كان اقل ايام الجمع صخب وحدة وهجوم على اشخاص واكثرها هدوء وتنظيم


----------



## BITAR (4 يونيو 2011)




----------



## SALVATION (4 يونيو 2011)

الف حمدلله على سلامتكم 
وربنا يشفى ضابط الشرطة
------
شكراا للخبر​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (5 يونيو 2011)

شوية همج اقول اية بهايم البهايم يتذعل انى اشبهم بيهم كلاب منجسة مش ممكن الكلاب تصل الى نجاستهم او سعرهم وهمجهم
ارحم يا رب


----------



## انجي حنا (6 يونيو 2011)

*نفسى اقدر اكرم الملازم والعقيد الى حمو البنت واتحملو الضرب من المتخلفين 
بجد هو دة التصرف الى نتمنى ان كل راجل حر عندة نخوة يتصرفة ويحافظ على كل بنت فى الشارع حتى لو ميعرفهاش
الف شكر لاجدع رجالة:t16: *


----------

